# Suitable negative MIDI offset for OT Tableau Solo Strings



## avxsound (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi all,

Has someone found the suitable negative midi offset for Orchestral Tools Tableau Solo Strings ?
Especially for legato articulations ?
I've tried many values but it's not so accurate.

Thanks in advance !

Vince


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 10, 2020)

Will take a look at which values work best  
And will let you know ASAP, cheers!


----------



## avxsound (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks Maxime for the fast support


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 10, 2020)

Sure, you're welcome


----------



## avxsound (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi Maxime,

Have you found the perfect offset configuration ? 

Thanks in advance,

Vince


----------

